# OCD-ni: BMW 6 series: Full restoration detail: Stunning results with Orchard Products



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

When the car arrived to us, it suffered from the usual swirling and scratches from general day to day use, the owner also wanted to fit some new wheels and grills whilst she was here. So onto the wash to see what we have to deal with .

As always a full decontamination wash was carried out Firstly to the body then individually to the wheel arches then a final going over the whole vehicle.

Prewash: Orchard Autocare Citrus Preclean.
Foam: Orchard Autocare Cotton Candy. 
single bucket wash method as the car is in for a full correction detail and we have our wash technique down to a T and feel this is more than sufficient esp with the high quality products we use.
Iron Decontamination: Orchard Autocare Iron Cleanse
Tar Removal: Orchard Auto Care Tar Cleanse
Clay: Zaino Clay.

Now for the pictures:










Some signs of previous machining.



























You can tell when Mark is back in Training!! Kids don't play with guns lol!!!









Tome to get rid of the tar! Spray on Leave Hose off Job done.

















































































Once in and dried off we checked the paint depths and the car was good to go, there was some evidence of previous machine polishing from the readings and also a mark on one of the door handles, it wasn't struck through but not far off it so this would have to be carefully masked off then we would repair the damage after to make it all perfect again.
For correction we used:
Initial compounding Maguire's microfibre system via DA
Then followed with Maguire's 105 on a yellow 3M pad via rotary
Finishing with Megs 205 initially on a yellow 3M pad then finishing with a blue 3M pad

Checking depths you can see how this is important over the next few pics:












































































































what happens when you don't mask up properly, then its left to us to fix other people's mistakes.









Properly masked off and only took a minute to do,

















































































No wet sanding needed here to get an arrow perfect paint finish on an BMW. 



























Grills removed and behind them all cleaned and dressed.

















































































Now that all the correction and refining had been completed, the car was wiped down to check for any remaining marks and if necessary any additional machine work, (We check each panel before we move to the next but a second check ensures nothing is missed)

Then she was brought out into the sun ready to get bathed to remove any work dust and check the finish in the sunshine.

Whilst she was out there, it was time to get to work on the wheels that had been delivered, over a period of days, we had been layering them with several coats of our new Polymer Sealant and also dressing eh new tyres with our tyre dressing, now was time to give them the final few coats and fit them.

Now time to bling the wheels!!


























































































Once they were cured, we carefully restacked them washed the car down and brought her back in where we used the blowers to dry her down then we removed the original wheel s to get to work on the arches. The car was covered to avoid over spray and we got to work, Checking colour swatches, we matched the colour of the dust guards and shocked and made up cellulose paint and after priming and prepping they were given several coats.

The Callipers were painted gloss black as well as any suspension arms that were painted factory satin black giving a much fresher and as new look.

Suspension Refurbishment.








































































Once the Suspension was completed, the new wheels were fitted and then it was time to add some wow factor. 
Firstly we added a base of several coats of Orchard Autocare Speed Seal to all surfaces including plastic trims. Once this had properly cured, I added a coat of Valentine's Concours wax that I feel by doing this adds an extra depth and wetness that sealants on their own can't match. Again once this had properly cured, I added a finishing coat of Orchard Autocare Perfection to all surfaces paint plastics and glass including the windscreen. and now time for the afters. I have also added a few arty ones to spice it up a bit so I hope you like them

























































































































































































































Once again thanks for taking time to read through our write up and as always all C&C are welcome

Rollo


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Thats some finish Rollo! Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Great work! Car looks flawless!


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks absolutely superb! Well done mate


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks ready for a show, nice work
bmw wheel centre caps would look better. imo


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

David Herron said:


> Very nice!


cheers



gibbo555 said:


> Thats some finish Rollo! Excellent work :thumb:


Many thanks Andrew.



Adrian Convery said:


> Great work! Car looks flawless!


Cheers Adrian.



BMW - AL said:


> Looks absolutely superb! Well done mate


Many thanks Al.



dennis said:


> Looks ready for a show, nice work
> bmw wheel centre caps would look better. imo


Many thanks. Yep we got new centrecaps with BMW inserts but they were here in time so we added the origionals to fill a hole but ur right the BMW caps look much better on her now they are on.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Epic Rollo great work as always the finish is outstanding!!


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

wow that looks really good


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Great work and fantastic finish


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Lovely work


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

looks amazing with the new wheels and all corrected rollo, top work !!


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Outstanding work :thumb: she wears the new shoes well!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work as always


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Nice job Rollo, I really like the De-Chromed grill suits it so much better. Can you give a few details on how this was handled and what why you went about it.

Thanks.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Superb work! :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice finish indeed.....!!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Epic Rollo great work as always the finish is outstanding!!


Cheers Aaron many thanks.



cossienuts said:


> wow that looks really good


Cheers Many thanks



Tabbs said:


> Great work and fantastic finish


Cheers Many thanks



Luis said:


> Lovely work


Cheers Many thanks


jfletch121 said:


> looks amazing with the new wheels and all corrected rollo, top work !!


Cheers Many thanks



StuartyD said:


> Outstanding work :thumb: she wears the new shoes well!


that she does!



horned yo said:


> stunning work as always


cheers lad!



MurphysLaw said:


> Nice job Rollo, I really like the De-Chromed grill suits it so much better. Can you give a few details on how this was handled and what why you went about it.
> 
> Thanks.


Cheers Lloyd, I have to admit, they were replacement dechromed ones, Really good fit and I would say that they were about 95% perfect fit.



matt_83 said:


> Superb work! :thumb:


Cheers Matt many thanks



kk1966 said:


> Very nice finish indeed.....!!!


Cheers, many thanks


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Cracking job Mark 

suppose I'll have to give Rollo a mention too :lol:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Paul knew I could count on your support lol!!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Lovely finish Rollo


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

boom great work mate 

callum


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work:thumb:


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice work..lot of work on the arches


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice Job!
Fantastic CAR!!


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

a simply stunning job there Rollo.......................as always:thumb:

love the 16th pic from the end..................with the dark clouds just behind rolling in,brilliant photos


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning finish Rollo, looks incredible!


----------



## waterbutler71 (Jan 18, 2013)

Very nice.....car looks worthy of being a BMW now!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Super Work Rollo :thumb:


what is the product you used for removing the tar from wheel arches???


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Lovely finish Rollo


Cheers LLee many thanks.



xJay1337 said:


> Cool!


Cheers



Spotless Detailing said:


> boom great work mate
> 
> callum


Cheers Callum oh and welcome to DW btw loving r work!!



TopSport+ said:


> perfect work:thumb:


Many thanks



StamGreek said:


> Nice work..lot of work on the arches


Many thanks. Tell me about 2 days in total in there lol



david g said:


> Stunning :thumb:


Many thanks



alesoft73 said:


> Nice Job!
> Fantastic CAR!!


Many thanks.



farley2708 said:


> a simply stunning job there Rollo.......................as always:thumb:
> 
> love the 16th pic from the end..................with the dark clouds just behind rolling in,brilliant photos


Cheers was an epic detail for sure.



jonnyMercUK said:


> Fantastic!


Many thanks.



JBirchy said:


> Absolutely stunning finish Rollo, looks incredible!


Cheers Glad u like it.



waterbutler71 said:


> Very nice.....car looks worthy of being a BMW now!!


Many thnks, love the 6 personally this is my favorite one yet.



Racer said:


> Super Work Rollo :thumb:
> 
> what is the product you used for removing the tar from wheel arches???


Cheers Rui.

That is my Tar Cleanse in action. Makes light work of it and wont bleach trim.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Amazing work and the reflection shots are pure class!

The wheels look great. The car looks totally revived and fresh :thumb:


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

Superb work!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Boom! Looks epic in the in the outside pics:thumb:

Thanks for posting her up


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow wow wow! Looks epic. Really thought the wheels were going to be a mistake as I love the factory ones on the 6. But once the wheels were on the car it looked so much more aggressive and suits the car well. Great work ;-)


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

mad3lin said:


> Superb work!


Cheers.



SimonBash said:


> Boom! Looks epic in the in the outside pics:thumb:
> 
> Thanks for posting her up


Really glad u like it Simon, keep a look out for more of our details soon.



mikeydee said:


> nice!


Cheers Mikeydee



Herby said:


> Wow wow wow! Looks epic. Really thought the wheels were going to be a mistake as I love the factory ones on the 6. But once the wheels were on the car it looked so much more aggressive and suits the car well. Great work ;-)


Cheers Herby. I really love this car and would put it up there with some of my favorite details!


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Looking Very Slick!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work my man. A fantastic finish was left with mirror like sharpness. Even for black paint its a stunning job.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks great now, I wish the original paintwork on our metallic black BMW was as orange peel free as this 6 series. The callipers look a very similar design to those on the front of our Z4, they were a PITA to clean and paint.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking work my man. A fantastic finish was left with mirror like sharpness. Even for black paint its a stunning job.


Many thanks glad you liked it.



Z4-35i said:


> Looks great now, I wish the original paintwork on our metallic black BMW was as orange peel free as this 6 series. The callipers look a very similar design to those on the front of our Z4, they were a PITA to clean and paint.


Many thanks. If you want we can arrange shipping to OCD-ni in enclosed trailers. :thumb:

They were a bit of a mare fine brushes and a bit of a steady hand, of who am I trying to kid I delagated it to Mark to do lol! :tumbleweed:


----------



## minty-e46 (Jan 15, 2013)

Very nice transformation, the black grills make a big difference - dont take focus from the new alloys


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

minty-e46 said:


> Very nice transformation, the black grills make a big difference - dont take focus from the new alloys


Cheers Minty. ITs amazing how a few little subtle touched make a huge difference.



tonyy said:


> Great job:thumb:


Cheers Tonyy


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

cracking work. interested to see how the falkens handle the power and torque!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers. Was chatting to thim and he is very happy with how the ytres are wrking quiet and very good road manners he said and much better than the run flats on before lol!!


----------

